# Pronunciation: 卷



## yuechu

大家好！

I was recently reading the following sentence on the internet: 眼见闻风而动的人们来往穿梭，差不多把一排排货架都给搬空了，我也风卷残云般扫了一遍，付钱，装车，满载而归。 (Source: yuntai_文学城博客)

Does anyone know how to pronounce 卷 here? (and what does it mean?)

Thanks!


----------



## corner1912

juan3
“风卷残云”是一个成语，means that someone act like wind blowing away clouds.


----------



## yuechu

OK! Thanks, Corner1912! 
Would the corresponding 繁体字 be 捲? (I ask because 卷 and 捲 have merged in 简体字)


----------



## annoyingpotato

I didn't know the 繁体字 of 卷. But I adjusted my input(I don't know the right word in English) from 简体 to 繁体 and typed 风卷残云 and I get 風捲殘雲. Haven't you tried that before?


----------



## corner1912

yuechu said:


> OK! Thanks, Corner1912!
> Would the corresponding 繁体字 be 捲? (I ask because 卷 and 捲 have merged in 简体字)



According to my search result, Yes


----------



## yuechu

annoyingpotato said:


> I didn't know the 繁体字 of 卷. But I adjusted my input(I don't know the right word in English) from 简体 to 繁体 and typed 风卷残云 and I get 風捲殘雲. Haven't you tried that before?


Oh, you're right. I could've done that! I wasn't sure if it would be 100% accurate though because I think the IME (input method editor, 输入法) I use is based on 简体字 and not 繁体字...

Thank you both!


----------



## yuechu

大家好！

There is a Chinese song I like a lot called《卷珠帘》but I'm unsure of how to pronounce the first character. Would anyone know if 卷 is pronounced juǎn or juàn here?
Thanks!


----------



## SimonTsai

It is pronounced with the third tone. Think of '捲'.


----------



## yuechu

Oh, so it's a verb here, right? Thanks, Simon!


----------



## SuperXW

yuechu said:


> 大家好！
> 
> There is a Chinese song I like a lot called《卷珠帘》but I'm unsure of how to pronounce the first character. Would anyone know if 卷 is pronounced juǎn or juàn here?
> Thanks!


卷 (traditional 捲) juan3 verb, to roll up, to furl
卷珠簾 furling the bead curtain

卷 juan4 noun / measure word, roll, scroll (of book)


----------



## SimonTsai

It is noteworthy that '卷' and '捲' both can be verbs, but '捲' is transitive. (For example, we wouldn't write '內頁整個捲了起來'. Notice the component '手' and you will see.)


----------



## SuperXW

SimonTsai said:


> It is noteworthy that '卷' and '捲' both can be verbs, but '捲' is transitive. (For example, we wouldn't write '內頁整個捲了起來'. Notice the component '手' and you will see.)


Oh, I didn't realize that. Could you please explain more about the different between the verbs?


----------



## SimonTsai

'捲', presumably, is a derivative of '卷', so the character '卷' applies whenever the other character does, but its derivative is favourable. For example, we usually write '捲髮神器'. (Note, however, most of us prefer '大波浪卷'. We tend to use '捲' as a verb.)


----------

